# BOL security system (Humor)



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Outdoors:










Indoors:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Several scenes from idiocracy popped to mind


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Too funny! :laugh: Now, I'm going to have to think up some more for this thread...we just don't laugh enough around here! :flower:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

The first pic is pretty funny. It would definitely take out a zombie. 

Tim


----------



## alison3492 (Dec 31, 2014)

I read the first book, and about half the second, then I just quit. The series made me tired.


----------

